# Petting a hedgehog = adorableness



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

So we have had Hejji for about 8 weeks now (he is 18 weeks old) and he is settling in quite well! He doesn't huff and puff when we wake him up, he lets us pick him up without getting cranky 90% of the time, and he is potty trained  And in the last few nights my dream has come true - Hejji lets me pet him! I started off slowly, and at first he would hiss, but gradually he has allowed me to pet his quills near his cute little butt. I then decided to associate petting with awesome things, so I fed him unseasoned cooked chicken while I pet him. Now he lets me pet him with my whole hand (but he likes it when I use both thumbs at the same time) and seems to enjoy it. 

So last night he ate some chicken and was standing on me when I started petting him and he slowly sank down until he was lying, and then the most adorable thing happened. His eyes got all droopy and he totally fell asleep while I was petting him. OMG it was so adorable, what I would have given to get it on video! I will try again tonight, I am still squealing with how adorable it was. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! So cute! Hopefully video and/or pictures to come


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aren't they the cutest when they're dozing off?

Herc loves to have his butt-end quills rubbed while he's dozing off, maybe it relaxes them?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! That's such an awesome bonding moment!

My Cholla will get all relaxed & sleepy when I stroke his nose, up to his forehead. *sigh* LOVE


----------

